# Please sell me your AR tow hitch set up if your selling your car or have one



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Yea, I know I shouldn't of waited so long before they were discontinued. If you're going to be selling your AR or have a factory tow set up you want to sell let me know.

Michael
[email protected]

Pete the pug crossed the rainbow dog bridge last year. Now we have preowned '09 French Bulldog we adopted from a rescue foundation.


----------



## 17 (Aug 19, 2000)

I bought the original Westfalia hitch from Rameder (http://www.kupplung.de/anhaengerkupplung/audi-allroad-4bh.html)
You do not need to buy bumper reinforcement nor wiring set (2002+ cars are pre-wired)

It is easy to install and totally hidden. Also tow capacity is higher than the US hitch.
Highly recommend :thumbup:


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*hitches!!!*

Yes the Audi Allroad is super cool with auto leveling suspension, which is why I am considering going trailerless with my dirtbike and buying one of these:

http://www.discountramps.com/motorcycle_carrier.htm

but here is the discussion, what hitch do I buy for attaching a motorcycle carrier? 
Will I need a box end hitch? There goes my rear approach angle and ground clearance? 

I wish there was a box that hides under the metal rear "skid pad" of the Allroad, even with a little door like the clasp for the rear hatch.:beer:


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

I know a guy who has the European hitch for sale. Brand new and unused. If you're interested then I can put you in touch.


----------

